# A drunken monkey walks into a bar....



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

http://www.unexplained-mysteries.com/news/291808/drunk-monkey-waves-knife-at-bar-customers


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like this comment: "It was a bar staff oversight that ended with the monkey drinking some rum and taking the knife," - Duh!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh those crazy monkeys and the bar staff who can't handle them


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It's the beginning of the rise of the planet of the apes!


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen (Jan 13, 2016)

Who's gonna pay his tab?


----------

